# My custom cars...found some time..



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

You ll see (2) 32 ford and 3 (40) ford plus tyco 57 chevy badman (the body was given to me by bill hall - thanks man for the body - the body it had a hole on hood (cut hole for motor) and the three windows posts were crushed fixed them all (its sitting on 4 gear chassis) and added wheelie bar made by skrcustom. 

Enjoy ! 

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

another one.. badman has a new friend the grave digger with new wheelie bar on it. i have two more drag cars to work on ..stay tuned.. 

Wes


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*super cool*

Wes,

Fine looking bunch there. 
The draggers look awsome. Paint is super as always.
The coupes got my blood boiling...:woohoo:
Love to see your work as always. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Nice!
DRAGjet


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Very cool cars. Love the 57 Chevy.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Great looking bunch!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Nice ...*

WTG Wes. nd


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

man, do great work!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Yumpin' yimmeny Wes!

Cant believe that bad ass Badman is the boot stomped fiddy seven I sent ya...

LOL...and I was gonna make a 'vert outta it. Great work Wes. All sitting pretty!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

thanks guys for nice comments! 

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> Yumpin' yimmeny Wes!
> 
> Cant believe that bad ass Badman is the boot stomped fiddy seven I sent ya...
> 
> LOL...and I was gonna make a 'vert outta it. Great work Wes. All sitting pretty!


yeah i didnt think i was able to fix it but it came out nicely.. had to sand carefuly to make the glass fit in nicely. i used expoxy glue for that. 

thanks
Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Dang -- That Badman is BAD! :thumbsup:


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Those are sweet:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Fandamntastic Wes!!! You know I like them drag cars. I guess you know my favorite, yea it's the yellow 57. The color and decals just pop at you. WOW!!!
RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Kool looking bunches of Rat Rods and Dragsters!!*

Got a nice surprise tonight Wes,

Was just popping into HT real quick when all the sudden......you posted up some Kool pics for us to view!

I love them all and the Red Barron is my favorite....imagine that! They are all Sweet cars man!:woohoo:

Bob...zilla


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*cool!*

Those are really cool Wes!! Excellent job!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Holy Hannah!
Ain't nobody bad, like WesJY!

I can't decide on a favorite. They are all very sharp looking! :thumbsup:
Feel free to send me any of them you care to for a personal test!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Wes,
Some great customs there! You still have my shipping address don't you? I'll be waiting. :devil:







:lol: :lol: rr


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

thanks guys!!

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Wes, Was your yellow 57 in the movie "Hollywood Nights"??? It was Tony Danza's ride. Michelle looks almost as good as your 57 too!!! If you never seen it, rent it. Again, Gooood Looooking 57!!! RM


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Wes, the more I see these cars ... the more I realize that I may be forced to kidnap you and put you to work in a slot car dungeon, where you'll be expected to crank out a dozen of these beauties a week or be denied all the pizza and beer you could stomach. 

It's either that or I some how magically wake up one morning possessing a skill set I haven't aquired.

yeah, right.... like that's ever going to happen.

t-hee, man 

Badass!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Wes, Was your yellow 57 in the movie "Hollywood Nights"??? It was Tony Danza's ride. Michelle looks almost as good as your 57 too!!! If you never seen it, rent it. Again, Gooood Looooking 57!!! RM


do you mean "hollywood knights"? tony danza and michelle pzeifer was in it.. yes i see it.. good movie. 

Wes


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Awesome Wes!
DRAGjet


----------



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

Nice cars Wes!!

Phred


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

videojimmy said:


> Wes, the more I see these cars ... the more I realize that I may be forced to kidnap you and put you to work in a slot car dungeon, where you'll be expected to crank out a dozen of these beauties a week or be denied all the pizza and beer you could stomach.
> 
> It's either that or I some how magically wake up one morning possessing a skill set I haven't aquired.
> 
> ...


RALMAO....to funny....busted a gut reading this...thanks Jimmy for the laugh.:lol:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

That was "project X" 57 Chevy in that movie.
DRAGjet


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I wish someone would make up the car from Animal house... both versions... the before and after. That would be a cool set for the collection


----------

